# Harness Traing



## Inkslinger (Nov 23, 2007)

The kittens first walk on the harness outside


----------



## Mystery (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not really a cat person, they are awesome looking though. What breed are they??


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 23, 2007)

omg they are so so cute! what breed??/
and love the cammoflage crocs lol


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 23, 2007)

The are Devon Rex and apart for walking on a lead are very dog like, in that they nip like puppies fetch etc
hoping to get a sphynx when I can save up enough money.

(I live in crocs and thongs)


----------



## Mystery (Nov 23, 2007)

I looove the sphynx. Do the devon rex shed? I could handle a cat that didn't shed - being indoors and all. Let me know if you get a sphynx, especially if you where going to breed. I have looked into them - they are pretty pricey. All the breeders I contacted sold them spayed (which I can understand). I wonder if the sphynx have many health probs.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 23, 2007)

Mystery said:


> I looove the sphynx. Do the devon rex shed? I could handle a cat that didn't shed - being indoors and all. Let me know if you get a sphynx, especially if you where going to breed. I have looked into them - they are pretty pricey. All the breeders I contacted sold them spayed (which I can understand). I wonder if the sphynx have many health probs.



My mate breeds them no health probs in the real deal the Devons shed jack and are one of the few animals my son is not allergic too.

Here are some pics of my mates sphynx (the next litter is all spoken for though,) she also breeds British Bulldogs (a few pics of my girl and boy I got off her)and German Shepards kennal name Swartzlic.


----------



## Mystery (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome - I have French Bulldogs, they are bred down from the British. They are great, I love them.


----------



## dailyskin (Dec 5, 2007)

AHHHHH! I love sphynx so much, but hubby is a little scared LOL! It's a shame, cos they are one of the few cats I'm not allergic too!

I don't normally like Devon Rex but those kitties are soooo cute!

Does anyone know if you can get all-black sphynx? I'm thinking they might be less 'strange looking'?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 5, 2007)

Black sphinx would be cool.
I think the ones with white in them would be 
a walking melanoma waiting to happen.
They are truely the most bizarre looking cat.
I was raised with my mum and her endless procession of siamese cats named Tinkerbell.
One of the Tinkerbells fell asleep in the washing machine on the unwashed clothes and my mum turned it on.She didnt know.
Later, she said she heard what sounded like a cat fight outside.
Unfortunatly we had to remove that Tinkerbell from the machine in a couple of plastic bags.
I was 7 or 8 at the time, but siamese have remained my fave cat.


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg snakeman! thats so sad!
i love brittish bulldogs that are pure blooded. have seen all these supposed pure's that are hidious and foul tempered. how much does one of them set you back?


----------



## dailyskin (Dec 5, 2007)

Snakeman my nana had a 'few' siamese tinkerbells as well LOL!

But that is so sad  My hubby's cat when he was young got into the fridge while no one was looking, and they closed him in... Then in the middle of the night they heard weird sounds, and opened the fridge, and he stumbled out - cold, angry, but ok LOL!


----------

